# Roaming im Ausland



## RudiFruit (16 Mai 2016)

Ich habe gelesen dass die Roamingkosten abgeschafft wären, jetzt fahre ich über die Grenze und bekommen eine SMS wonach ich für datenverkehr, getätige und sogar EMPFANGENE Anrufe immernoch extra zahlen soll.
Wie kann denn das sein ? oder sollte ich den Provider wechseln ?
Rudi


----------



## BenTigger (16 Mai 2016)

* Einigung in Brüssel: EU schafft Roaming-Gebühren ab - aber erst 2017*

Du solltest alles lesen... (übrigens Googeln hülft)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...der-eu-werden-2017-abgeschafft-a-1041278.html


----------



## Donni3 (1 Juli 2016)

Vodafone bzw Lidl Connect hat sie bereits vollständig abgeschafft, auch wenn ich im Ausland surfe und telefoniere


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2016)

Blau.de hat auch keine mehr - ABER uffbasse beim Datenverbrauch!


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juli 2016)

Telekom hat in den neuen Tarifen in der EU Inlandstarife und man verbraucht nur sein Inlandskontingent. Sowohl Telefon als auch Daten.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> ....uffbasse beim Datenverbrauch!


Unbedingt! Smartmobil von Drillisch ist da so ein Kandidat. Die berechnen nämlich den Auslandsdatenverkehr ziemlich dreist, so als müssten sie es. Meine Tochter hat neulich in der Schweiz, nur für WhatsApp, an drei Tagen 65 € verbraten.

Eine Sperre vorab lässt sich Smartmobil z. B. fast 15 € kosten, dafür aber erst umständlich durch die Online-Servicewelt hangeln. Freilich, die Volks-Flat kostet nur 7,99 im Monat, in D alles Flat und tolle 2 GB. Doch hier ist ein Gschmäckle eingebaut, das mich durchaus verärgert hat.


----------

